# Smarter than an 50 year old?



## knight1fox3 (Nov 11, 2013)

See if you can answer any of these. I did not yet attempt to answer any of them myself. Answers to follow.

01. After the Lone Ranger saved the day and rode off into the sunset, the grateful citizens would ask, "Who was that masked man? "Invariably, someone would answer, "I don't know, but he left this behind." What did he leave behind?________________.

02. When the Beatles first came to the U.S. in early 1964, we all watched them on The _______________ Show.

03. 'Get your kicks, __________________'.

04. 'The story you are about to see is true. The names have been changed to ___________________.'

05. 'In the jungle, the mighty jungle, ________________.'

06. After the Twist, The Mashed Potato, and the Watusi, we 'danced' under a stick that was lowered as low as we could go in a dance called the '_____________.'

07. Nestle's makes the very best _______________.'

08. Satchmo was America 's 'Ambassador of Goodwill.' Our parents shared this great jazz trumpet player with us. His name was _________________.

09. What takes a licking and keeps on ticking? _______________.

10. Red Skeleton's hobo character was named __________________ and Red always ended his television show by saying, 'Good Night, and '________________.'

11.Some Americans who protested the Vietnam War did so by burning their ______________.

12. The cute little car with the engine in the back and the trunk in the front was called the VW. What other names did it go by? ___________&amp;_______________.

13. In 1971, singer Don MacLean sang a song about, 'the day the music died.' This was a tribute to ___________________.

14. We can remember the first satellite placed into orbit. The Russians did it. It was called _____________.

15. One of the big fads of the late 50's and 60's was a large plastic ring that we twirled around our waist. It was called the ________________.

16. Remember LS/MFT_____ _____/_____ _____ _____?

17. Hey Kids! What time is it? It's _____ ______ _____!

18. Who knows what secrets lie in the hearts of men? The _____ Knows!

19. There was a song that came out in the 60's that was "a grave yard smash" it's name was the ______ ______!

20. Alka Seltzer used a "boy with a tablet on his head" as it's Logo/Representative. What was the boys name? ________


----------



## envirotex (Nov 11, 2013)

#1 A silver bullet. Although, the real lone ranger left behind a silver dollar....

http://edition.cnn.com/2013/08/06/sport/lone-ranger-african-american-reeves/


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 11, 2013)

ok. I really did not look up any of these answers.



Spoiler



1) Tonto.j/k
2) Ed sullivan
3) ..on Route 66
4) to protect the innocent (Dragnet)
5) ...the lion sleeps tonight
6) the limbo
7) chocolate
8) Louis Armstrong.
9) a timex watch
10) ???... god bless
11) bras...no draft cards
12) beetle...bug
13) the plane crash that killed Buddy Holly, Richie Valens and the Big Bopper.
14) Soyuez 1
15) hula hoop
16) 
17) howdy doody time
18) Shadow
19) the Monster Mash by Bobby "Boris" Pickett from Somerville, MA

20)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2013)

13 is the day the music died.

OK and I know 19 because I lived near there for a bit.


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2013)

I probably know about 2/3 of them, but some of them are ???


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 11, 2013)

Supe said:


> I probably know about 2/3 of them, but some of them are ???


+1


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 11, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> 13 is the day the music died.
> 
> OK and I know 19 because I lived near there for a bit.


no. the Don McClean song "American Pie" is about the "day the musics died" but what is it a tribute to????

See my spoiler for the answer.

and 19....did you really know where the singer originated from?

The Red Skelton one is killing me because I should know the charcter's name but for the life of me I can't recall it. I refuse to look it up.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 12, 2013)

10, 16, and 20 are stumping me.

MA, 14 is wrong.


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 12, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> 10, 16, and 20 are stumping me.
> 
> MA, 14 is wrong.


Doesn't surprise me. I just took a stab.

Was Red Skelton's character Crazy Gugenheim?

I'm getting ready to start googling.


----------



## mevans154 (Nov 12, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> VTEnviro said:
> 
> 
> > 13 is the day the music died.
> ...


American Pie is a tribute to when Buddy Holly, Richie Valez, and the Big Bobber's plane went down.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 12, 2013)

mevans154 said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > VTEnviro said:
> ...




I didn't realize the FAA reused tail numbers, but the tail number from the crashed plane was reassigned.

http://registry.faa.gov/aircraftinquiry/NNum_Results.aspx?NNumbertxt=3794N

Don't think I'd want that. Bad juju.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2013)

i got half of them.


----------



## Power63 (Nov 12, 2013)

I only missed a couple, but I think this should be are you smarter than a 60 yr old. At 50, a lot of these were a little before my time.

10, 16 and 20 are stumpers.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2013)

I really should have known #16 since that the cigarette of choice for my uncle who smoked several packs a day.

There were several it was between two answers and i went with the wrong one.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2013)

I can post the answers whenever everyone is about done trying to figure any of these out. Just let me know.


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 12, 2013)

make them in spoiler format and post asap!!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 12, 2013)

My spoiler option seems to have disappeared....


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 12, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> mevans154 said:
> 
> 
> > MA_PE said:
> ...


Yep. Once the tail number is released, it goes back into the system. Funny thing is that it's likely that somebody specifically requested that one. I don't know if it's still the case, but the aircraft manufacturers used to reserve numbers in blocks. That one probably got picked up on purpose by somebody.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2013)

Spoiler



*ANSWERS:*

01.The Lone Ranger left behind a silver bullet.

02. The Ed Sullivan Show

03. On Route 66

04.To protect the innocent.

05.The Lion Sleeps Tonight

06. The Limbo

07. Chocolate

08. Louis Armstrong

09. The Timex watch

10. Freddy, The Freeloader and 'Good Night and God Bless.'

11. Draft cards (Bras were also burned. Not flags, as some have guessed)

12. Beetle or Bug

13. Buddy Holly

14. Sputnik

15. Hoola-hoop

16. Lucky Strike/Means Fine Tobacco

17. Howdy Doody Time

18. Shadow

19. Monster Mash

20. Speedy


----------



## envirotex (Nov 12, 2013)

missed/didn't know 10, 16, and 20.

what's the cut score?


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 13, 2013)

the answer to 13 is wrong, it's not just Buddy, but Richie Valens and the Big Bopper too.

I should've known 20.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 13, 2013)

^ details details. It's not necessarily wrong, just didn't have additional info.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> the answer to 13 is wrong, it's not just Buddy, but Richie Valens and the Big Bopper too.




I thought the song was a tribute to Holly in particular...


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 13, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


> MA_PE said:
> 
> 
> > the answer to 13 is wrong, it's not just Buddy, but Richie Valens and the Big Bopper too.
> ...


Valens was on his way up and Big Bopper had a name as a DJ. It's kinda wrong to tribue one of them without the others (not to mention the pilot)

Trivia: What big name performer was suppsed to be on the plane but gave up his seat for the Big Bopper because Bopper wasn't feeling well and they figured it was best to get him to the next stop earlier than the bus would make the trip.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Nov 13, 2013)

^Waylon Jennings


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2013)

Wrong or not, that's the way I remember Maclean talking about it.

Waylon Jennings


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 13, 2013)

As an aside, I'm within spitting distance of fifty, so being smarter than a fifty year old is no big whoop.


----------



## solomonb (Nov 14, 2013)

#16-LS/MFT

Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco

Lucky Strike was an unfiltered cigarette in the late 1950's 60's and 70's.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 14, 2013)

solomonb said:


> #16-LS/MFT
> 
> Lucky Strike Means Fine Tobacco
> 
> Lucky Strike was an unfiltered cigarette in the late 1950's 60's and 70's.




Uh, when I was an intern for a conveyor company, I met a graveyard-shift maintenance man at a batter mixing factory that STILL smoked unfiltered Lucky Strikes. This was in 2000 or 2001.


----------

